# Breeding



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Started my breeding this year late. I paired them up at the end of December 09. Here's a few pics of babies..


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a couple more


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They are real cute...c.hert


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Nice looking pigeons, do you race them?

Hugh


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

I love it when people post pics thank you what wonderful pictures


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what kind of camera are you using for your lovely pictures..? c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Nice looking youngsters. How many are you breeding this year pare?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful birds!  And love that white bar!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

c.hert said:


> Just out of curiosity what kind of camera are you using for your lovely pictures..? c.hert



I'm using my cellphone. It's a Blackberry Curve 8900 also known as Javelin.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Nice looking youngsters. How many are you breeding this year pare?



I acquired some new birds. Got 4 English Carriers that was supposed to be a pair of Black and a pair of Red but both reds are hen then one of the red Hens paired up with the Black cock and now setting on eggs. I also have a pair of Blacks with only one baby. A Yellow grizzle hen setting on one egg mated to a Blue Bronze bar cock. All together I have 9 pairs for breeding this year so far.. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks: What beautiful pictures cell phones take...c.hert


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

ezemaxima said:


> I acquired some new birds. Got 4 English Carriers that was supposed to be a pair of Black and a pair of Red but both reds are hen then one of the red Hens paired up with the Black cock and now setting on eggs. I also have a pair of Blacks with only one baby. A Yellow grizzle hen setting on one egg mated to a Blue Bronze bar cock. All together I have 9 pairs for breeding this year so far.. I'll post some pics later.


English carriers are cool looking birds good luck with them! Post pictures so we can see them!

Are you keeping them in the same loft as your homing pigeons or do you have a separate loft for them and are you going to try to loft fly them? Can you do that with English carriers?


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> English carriers are cool looking birds good luck with them! Post pictures so we can see them!
> 
> Are you keeping them in the same loft as your homing pigeons or do you have a separate loft for them and are you going to try to loft fly them? Can you do that with English carriers?



I got them in my breeding section of my loft along with my other breeders. They all share a common area for food, water and space but each has their very own nest boxes that I pretty much leave open. I plan on loft flying the babies and not very sure how they do when it comes to flying and homing. I'll find out when I start flying the babies. My English Carriers are pretty young. The Black Cock is an 08 and the Black Hen and with the Red hens are 09.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Update pics...

Saddle babies









Citrine and Black Knight's babies









Black homer pair only baby


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's Citrine 








and her mate Black Knight










Here's Motley








and her mate Comet


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Red English Carrier hen








and her mate Black English Carrier cock










Black Homer hen








and her mate Black Homer cock


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Yellow Grizzle homer hen








and her mate Bronze bar homer cock









Jewel (sorry old pic....)








and her mate Samson...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Tina








and her mate Red









Saddle Homer pair









My Yellow Grizzle homer cock mated with Red English Carrier hen (Sorry for dirty loft)


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

great looking birds ,its always a pleasure getting to see what you have there in your loft 

p.s. those black homers are very striking too


----------

